# Thrush+hardening frogs?



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I would avoid bleach-it's too harsh and kills healthy tissue, which in turn feeds thrush oranisms...plus, it burns.

I prefer to recommend apple cider vinegar and water 50/50 in spray bottle. It's non-toxic, it won't harm healthy tissue, and it corrects pH in the feet, and prevents thrush in the future if used about 1 or 2 times a week. For initial treatment, use it every day for a couple of weeks.

If it's not going away after that, you can try mixing Neosporin Plus with Lotrimin Athletes' Foot cream, 50/50 and use a syringe to deposit about 1 cc or mL in each crevice, esp. the center. 

Or, if you wan to use a commercial prep, Clean Trax and White Lightening are the only ones I suggest. They work really well.

Do NOT use Koppertox, or Thrush Buster, etc. They are harsh, and kill irritate or kill healthy tissues. Idodine kills good germs on the hoof , which are necessary to keep bad germs in check.


Homeopathic remedies like tea tree oil are fine. 

One thing to mention, nothing "hardens' the frog that is safe to use. Only proper stimulation by a heel first landing, contact with the ground and lots of exercise can do that. A good trim that allows the frog to contact the ground helps to prevent thrush and callous up the frog. Shod hooves have more trouble with that, as the mechanics of a shoe prevent it. Pads and bar shoes make thrush problems worse-constant pressure compromises circulation, the hoof needs give and take pressure, instead. (think massage vs. tourinquet)


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a good pic of the syringe idea. It's got a special tip so you can apply it deep into the frog. New Page 15


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Is there any reason to not use apple cider vinegar and then put on the neosporin/foot cream ointment afterwards? I was planning on using the acv on all fours and then start again at the first hoof I started on after the acv had a moment to soak in for a few seconds. And then apply the ointment mix. Then I was gonna put on my horses boots on his fronts. I only have boots for his fronts cus I thought it was typically only necessary for the fronts. But I don't know that for sure either.

But I wanted to make sure it wouldn't be a problem to use both acv and the ointment mix at the same time?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, 

In addition to Barefoot's good advice, I will add that depending on the situation/environment, I often don't find ACV great at getting rid of the thrush to begin with, and will frequently use something like bleach, iodine, coppertox or such once only, then follow it up with ACV.

Vettec has a product called Sole Guard, and another that I can't remember the name of, which is infused with copper sulphate, which you can use under the sole guard to treat & avoid thrush. That would make pads, to provide *comfortable* stimulation of heels possible. But yet to try it personally or see it used, so only as yet going on other's recommendations.

How to strengthen heels? Good nutrition & good hoof function. Stimulation by exercise with heel first impacts is what crates good hoof function. Unfortunately if they are already so weak, it's unlikely, even with the best trim & intentions, that he'll land heel first if he can help it. So treat the thrush first & use boots or such if necessary, to make him comfortable enough to use his feet correctly.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Coppertox or Thrush Buster.


----------



## ericforum (Nov 27, 2009)

The best thing to use i found is the gel from vetsetpro, 
Do NOT use Koppertox, or Thrush Buster, etc. They are harsh, and kill irritate or kill healthy tissues. Idodine kills good germs on the hoof , which are necessary to keep bad germs in check.


----------



## Stencilbum (Oct 28, 2009)

We use Purple spray (or Gentian Violet as it is otherwise known in the UK) It works ever time but you need to keep the horses on dry standing and pick out regularly to clear it up properly.

They also use it on cattle and sheep here.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Ha - I'd have never thought to use Gentian Violet! I don't know why not since it's a great anti-thrush treatment!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've used the Neosporin Plus with Lotrimin Athletes' Foot cream mix for awhile and its great stuff. I do buy the generic brands and it seems to work just fine. 
I keep a spray bottle of AC vinegar with my grooming kit and give them a spray when cleaning feet. Its a good preventative. Our girls all have good healthy frogs so it must be working ;-)


If you don't have a place to get them, your vet should have large syrenges he can sell/give you. They're cheap and have lots of uses. I keep large and small ones on hand all the time.


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360 (Nov 17, 2009)

i would go with Thrush buster, you can buy it off of valleyvet, and i would imagine most horse websites that sell items for horses. its the top seller on valley vet, and i would use a syringe so you can really get the medicine down in the frog. thrush is serious, its not the greatest thing that you didnt notice no offense... i would recommend picking out her hoofs more. Thrush has a really distinct odor that no one can miss. and most thrush treatments are really runny so a syringe will help with the mess too. 
hope this helps


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Sebastians Girl 360 said:


> i would go with Thrush buster, you can buy it off of valleyvet, and i would imagine most horse websites that sell items for horses. its the top seller on valley vet, and i would use a syringe so you can really get the medicine down in the frog. thrush is serious, its not the greatest thing that you didnt notice no offense... i would recommend picking out her hoofs more. Thrush has a really distinct odor that no one can miss. and most thrush treatments are really runny so a syringe will help with the mess too.
> hope this helps


I completely agree about missing it. I'm not sure how I did, since I pick out her feet everyday... And when I'm picking out her feet none of that yucky black thrushy stuff comes out....but her feet have been really muddy so I'm not really surprised that I missed the black stuff.
I'm going to try the acv stuff first and then move on to other stuff if that doesn't help.


----------



## jc193249 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just wondering, does iodine spray work as well as thrush buster?


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

IMO I use what works. Ive never had a problem with thrush buster or koppertox. When the trush is gone stop using it. 

I have my mare on sole guard by vettec. I would only use that for extreme cases of thrush, as it dosent allow the hoof to breath. I use it because it helps distribute pressure over the hoof, as opposed to just a pad which dosent apply any pressure on the sole.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you sure it's plain old thrush? I only ask because my horse has what is called deep suclus thrush on one of his hooves. The frog is like jelly and if you press on his heel bulb, it reveals a crack that goes in at least an inch. Basically behind the soft cushy frog is a big infected hole. Here's an article on it. If your having a hard time clearing up your horse's problem, it might be this deep sulcus instead of normal thrush. 

Earth'N'Hoof: Trimming Challenge: Deep Sulcus Thrush #1 Enemy of Heel-First Landing


----------



## Stencilbum (Oct 28, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> Ha - I'd have never thought to use Gentian Violet! I don't know why not since it's a great anti-thrush treatment!


It is also a lot cheaper than the stuff which is branded for exclusive use with horses in the tack shops. The stuff which we buy here is labelled as horse, cow, sheep, goat and pigs.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Stencilbum said:


> We use Purple spray (or Gentian Violet


Aha! Was looking for 'Fairy paint' for my little girl the other day, but they no longer sell it at the chemists. Didn't think of getting it from the feed store!

Isn't it just iodine too tho?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Are you sure it's plain old thrush? I only ask because my horse has what is called deep suclus thrush on one of his hooves.


Thrush is thrush. It's the state of the feet & severity of the infection that causes it to follow that description, the sulcus, in a healthy footed animal should be rather shallow & open rather than deep & closed.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Use a mastitis prep such as Tomorrow and use it topically. The tip of the syringe gets the medicine in where you need it, it won't hurt the horse or you, it's thick - stays where you put it, it's cheap, but most of all, it works and works FAST. 

IF you decide to use bleach, a bleach/water mix, lysol, ect. don't put it in a spray bottle and spray it on as it can splash back into your face…use a sponge and wring it in where you want it instead. You just don't have the control with a spray that you do with a sponge.

Good luck.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I've used a 50/50 bleach solution or hydrogen peroxide on the first day and only the first day. Thereafter, find the solution that works from all the advice given above.

I also agree that ACV doesn't seem to kill thrush, but it does help prevent it. Maybe it's just enough to combat minor thrush that we, as lowly humans, wouldn't notice.


----------



## Stencilbum (Oct 28, 2009)

loosie said:


> Aha! Was looking for 'Fairy paint' for my little girl the other day, but they no longer sell it at the chemists. Didn't think of getting it from the feed store!
> 
> Isn't it just iodine too tho?



AFAIK the active ingredient in purple spray is chlorhexidine as opposed to Iodine.

I dare say either would be just as effective if used regularly, but the purple spray we buy comes in a pump dispenser so easy to get right into the frog.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

Thrush can really tear up a hoof for sure. If you are checking the feet regulary--twice a week minimum--then you should catch it quick and most of the things out there will work.

If its bad--I've seen it necesary to cut the front of the hoof off to kill it-- I would not mess around with it and use methiolate. You can get it at most ferrier supply houses. Yea I know I know but it works quick and is effective.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

does the cold weather and snow kill thrush? It's been getting to the zero degree this past week at night and it's no higher than 20 in the day. I've been cleaning out my horses hoof and his frog isn't as sensetive as it was in the middle crack. "I can't seem to remember right now what the name of that part of the frog is." But that crack in the middle of his frogs seems to have widened up a little too. And I noticed that I could fit the hoof pick into it and he didn't flinch when I did it. He just stood there.

In the past when I would put the pick into there he would wince and move his hoof away so I had to be gentle. He would also do this when I would put they syringe tip "not the needle" into it. But he didn't do that this past week. He just held his hoof still while I picked at that crack with the pick.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I've found an answer to my question. 

Thrush can happen in winter, and it isn't always painful.

I've read both opinions on it now. But it only takes one person to have thrush in the winter to mean it's possible.

"It only takes one white crow.":wink:


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

You really need to see what works for you as many things do work well and differently for each horse depending on how bad it is. I have always had really good luck with a product that is used for cow mastitis it is really nice to use because it works great with drying everything up and it comes in a syringe shape aplicator so you're not losing the product. It is called "today" and it's reasonable prices about 20$ for 10 or 12 doses. Where I am from I can get it from farm and fleet or TSC, but it is real common. Good luck


----------

